

Interview with Aubrey de Grey - ca98am79
http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2013/jul2013_Interview-with-Aubrey-de-Grey-PhD_01.htm

======
ca98am79
Aubrey de Grey is donating $13 million to SENS

------
setheron
Wow, his mother was pretty rich.

